# Figures from Shanghai



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

On another of my (UK) webgroups there has been a thread on figures for the interior of coaches: one site for them was the following 'cnmodelnt' (of Shanghai) - via E bay

I bought from them some 36 figures, - these were 6 sets of 6 figures unpainted , one is well known the others less so (at least to me); one of the figures is however is very interesting - its a male with separate arms and a valise in one - that may be a bit difficult to remove but I have some ideas re that. Finally his head is also separate, and has almost an English style 'flat hat'. he is on the extre,me right of the first figu


Here are some photos - the first shows all my new figures, and the last two are of the 'interesting' one.































This figure is only 'just fixed' together with greytack' for the photos to show a complete figure. He is 60mm high, and is posed on a Carter Brothers seat for which he is really a bit wide! No second figure by him I don't think, I will have to add a small basket, to fit beside him.

Thees figures will be very useful for the coaches I have (and will be building), and are quite cheap. 


Interestingly, as they came from China they had a UK (machine printed) postage stamp on the box!


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Peter, do you know what scale thy are? If they were suitable for 1:20 I could use them.

Thanks


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Peter- I used that same figure for the interior of my CMS switch tower (Posted in "Buildings"- CMS switch tower for Iron Island RR). Mine came with the arms already moulded in position. I ended up sawing off the arms (Ouch!!!) and glueing them into a more suitable position. I also (carefully) sawed off the package from his hand. After a bit of squadron putty and some paint, he became pretty useful. 


-Kevin.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Hawkeye, 

They scale out as 1:24th; the height of a standing male figure (no hat) is 75mm, for my period they will do for 1/20th (1880's people were small then!). These figures will not allow 2 to be seated together easily on an AMS (double) coach seat by the way, they will be a bit of a squeeze!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy with the hat is quite a handy fellow. I've used him as a foamer in his red patch vest, a diesel driver, a truck driver, etc. Some of their standing figures are pin heads... literally, their heads are simply too small. But for the price you can chop 'em up and repose, or swap heads and not feel even the slightest pang of guilt!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Peter,
I have bought the 1/30 and 1/32 figures from the various suppliers in China and Hong Kong for my coaches.
I buy the painted ones, as just haven't found the time to paint the unpainted ones.
One interesting fact that I see, is the similarity to the Preiser figures which I bought many years ago.
These come in 'kit' form, and again I have just never found the time to assemble and paint them.
In this photo of the Preiser box, the white fdigures are from the kit, whilst the painted ones are from China.
Now does China make the Preiser figures, or have they copied them?!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

